# Ear worms



## ChrisL (Nov 2, 2014)

I was watching Good Fellas the other night, and now I have this song stuck in my head.  Go figure.    My grandma probably listened to this music.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 2, 2014)

I did.... You sayin' I'm old?


----------



## gtopa1 (Nov 3, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> I was watching Good Fellas the other night, and now I have this song stuck in my head.  Go figure.    My grandma probably listened to this music.



I did also...see last poster???!!!


They were lovely songs in those days.

Greg


----------



## waltky (Nov 3, 2014)

That was Motown's girl group era...

... was a good time to be a teenager.


----------



## gtopa1 (Nov 3, 2014)

waltky said:


> That was Motown's girl group era...
> 
> ... was a good time to be a teenager.



I was 6.


....and a little bit. We would hear them on our radio and frankly they were better than TV...which we also had. Only one in the street.



Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Nov 3, 2014)

My my..I was 5.

Whoopsy....


Greg


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 3, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> I did.... You sayin' I'm old?





gtopa1 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I was watching Good Fellas the other night, and now I have this song stuck in my head.  Go figure.    My grandma probably listened to this music.
> ...



Sorry, not trying to offend you all.  It's just not the kind of music I would usually listen to.   

I kind of like that song though.  Maybe that's why it's been stuck in my head!


----------



## gtopa1 (Nov 3, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I did.... You sayin' I'm old?
> ...



Offended? Music is a personal thing. But hey; if you like Justin Bieber and One Direction I understand.........heheheheh

Greg


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 3, 2014)

Not offended in the least. I've EARNED every one of my gray hairs.Dean

I loved Motown, The Beach Boys, Jan and Dean, The 4 Seasons.... Hell I was at Woodstock.


----------



## gtopa1 (Nov 3, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Not offended in the least. I've EARNED every one of my gray hairs.Dean
> 
> I loved Motown, The Beach Boys, Jan and Dean, The 4 Seasons.... Hell I was at Woodstock.



Now this is not a "gotcha" question. I have always thought that the druggies were sort of "off to one side" and that the vast majority of the kids were there just for the music. Am I correct. My own parents wouldn't let me go. Something about living in Oz.

Greg


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 3, 2014)

I would guess that "off to one side" would be half of the crowd there.
There was pot and hash, opium and even some heroin and gallons of acid. A lot of those who might have come "just for the music" got caught up in the moment.

Some of us more than others...


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 3, 2014)

And don't worry about "gotcha" questions. I'm not ashamed of my past. It made me who I am and I'm pretty happy with how I turned out.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Nov 3, 2014)

KISS even covered that song! God only knows *why* but they did:


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 3, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> I was watching Good Fellas the other night, and now I have this song stuck in my head.  Go figure.    My grandma probably listened to this music.


Those were the days.

Ronettes rocked too.

I read an interview with Ronnie Spector recently.

Quite contemptuous of some of the crap that goes on today.


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 3, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> I would guess that "off to one side" would be half of the crowd there.
> There was pot and hash, opium and even some heroin and gallons of acid. A lot of those who might have come "just for the music" got caught up in the moment.
> 
> Some of us more than others...


A little acid now and again never hurt anyone.

We had a much mellower country when acid was $2.00 a pop on every corner.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 3, 2014)

gtopa1 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Not offended in the least. I've EARNED every one of my gray hairs.Dean
> ...



I would still be angry at my parents today if I were you!


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 4, 2014)

I was 20 at the time. I didn't need permission.

It was a hell of a party and thanks to another USMB member, I lived through it.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 4, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> I was 20 at the time. I didn't need permission.
> 
> It was a hell of a party and thanks to another USMB member, I lived through it.



Huh?  What member?


----------



## gtopa1 (Nov 4, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I was 20 at the time. I didn't need permission.
> ...



Wasn't me!!!



I didn't go.

Greg


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 4, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I was 20 at the time. I didn't need permission.
> ...


I was there and so was she thank God US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 4, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Wow!  That sounds like the beginning of a love story!    Shouldn't you two be getting married now or something?


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 4, 2014)

So?  Doesn't anyone else have an ear worm that they want to post?


----------



## gtopa1 (Nov 4, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Just saw the tractor picture.


ChrisL said:


> So?  Doesn't anyone else have an ear worm that they want to post?



Please don't laugh but when greeted by the kids or grandkids..or sometimes random people, who say "hello", I break out with a few bars of "Hello, Goodbye"....


Does that qualify as an earworm??

Greg


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 4, 2014)

When I turned 64 my wife threw a party themed on this:


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 4, 2014)

gtopa1 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Sure, if it's a song you think of often and gets stuck in your head.  I remember when I had the song "What is love" stuck in my head for weeks!  It was pure hell.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 4, 2014)

Take THAT!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 4, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Take THAT!



I have a small world story too, but mine is a bit more disturbing.  My friend's older sister's boyfriend's friend (got all that?) had a crush on me.  Thankfully I didn't feel the same towards him because it turns out he was my second cousin!    We were quite young anyways, not like much would have came from it, but still. it was weird to say the least.


----------



## gtopa1 (Nov 4, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I don't even remember that one...after my time. Disco?

Greg


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 4, 2014)

gtopa1 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...



It was actually a song made in 1993 by a band called Haddaway, but it became pretty popular because it was made fun of a lot on Saturday night live in the 90s.    Also, it was on a movie called A Night at the Roxbury with Will Ferrell and Molly Shannon (also from SNL in the 90s).


----------



## gtopa1 (Nov 6, 2014)

Another one


Once in it can last for DAYS....and yet I never tire of it.

Greg


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 6, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> When I turned 64 my wife threw a party themed on this:





gtopa1 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Those songs wouldn't be bad for an ear worm.  Most of the time, I get songs that I'm not very crazy about stuck in my head.


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 6, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> So?  Doesn't anyone else have an ear worm that they want to post?


Earworms can be good things,right??


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 6, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > So?  Doesn't anyone else have an ear worm that they want to post?
> ...



If you like the song stuck in your head, I guess.


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 6, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Stick these in your head:


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 6, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...



Thanks.  Great songs.


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 6, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Sweet memories of sweet ladies.

Sad to see what entertainment has come to.

Did the link give you the whole playlist?


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 6, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


More that fifty years since I first heard Ronnie belt out "BE MY BABY", the Ronettes still send shivers up and down my spine.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 6, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...



The last one?  That was only the one song.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 6, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...



That's a good song!  It was in the movie Dirty Dancing.


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 6, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I'll try to post the link to the whole playlist.

Be patient, I ain't too good at this.


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 6, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Try this one.

Not the one I am listening to though.

Or, try this:


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 6, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...



Yup, this one is a full album.  Thanks!    It's very nice music.


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 6, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Try: Youtube Ronettes mix.

Over 50 songs, most Ronettes, but, also Shirelles and others.

Don't know why I can't get whole list to copy.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 6, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...



I don't know.  I tried to copy the playlist too, but it will only copy the one song.


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 6, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Click on this one, which WILL stick in your head, and look to the right, and click on Ronettes mix.


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 6, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I give up on copying it, but, you can find all the great girl groups on you tube.


----------



## gtopa1 (Nov 7, 2014)

A definite earworm....one of my best memories of the 60s. I grew up near the beach and the Viet war had taken a local lad...older brother of a good friend. I can't listen to this without thinking of them.....oddly enough I met his girlfriend a few years ago at a random event while having a random conversation. 


Greg


----------



## I.P.Freely (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## CAPTCHATHIS (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## gtopa1 (Nov 26, 2014)

earwormalert!!!


"Heroes often fail"......

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Nov 26, 2014)

...and another one...


Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Nov 26, 2014)

I first heard this one when I was kid....still sends a shiver up my spine!! may heve been Pete Seeger???


Greg


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 26, 2014)

gtopa1 said:


> I first heard this one when I was kid....still sends a shiver up my spine!! may heve been Pete Seeger???
> 
> 
> Greg



I'm not familiar with some of the music you've posted, but thank you for the contributions to the thread, Greg!


----------



## Impenitent (Nov 26, 2014)

Add to the list of "Greatest Girl Groups"  The Shangri-Las


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 26, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I did.... You sayin' I'm old?
> ...


You are just into gratuitous violence....with music...


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 26, 2014)

I didn't like it back in the 1960's and I don't like it now...


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 26, 2014)

Ear Worm


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 26, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Lol!  What in the hell do you know?  Oh that's right, nothing.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 26, 2014)

Skull Pilot said:


> Ear Worm



Gross!  And not the kind of ear worm I had in mind.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 26, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Good Fellas is a romance movie?


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 26, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Where did I say that?


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 26, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Unless you talk like myself, you didn't..


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 26, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Well then obviously you don't know what you're talking about.  Another cup of coffee, maybe?


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 26, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Mind if I fart?


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 26, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Honestly, I couldn't care less.  Thankfully, you are not my problem.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 26, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Good for you. I bet you carry that 'tude every where you go and every one you meet...


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 26, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Maybe you should go back and read the thread.  Obviously YOU are the one with the "tude" dude.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 26, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Or listen to it, but I already know the music...


----------



## Cross (Nov 26, 2014)

bologna....


----------



## gtopa1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Aren't you a clever little makende!!!

Greg


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 27, 2014)

gtopa1 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


It was in all the clubs, or you went to country swing and black jazz clubs...My Mother loved her du-op music...


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 27, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Oh, you know ALL the music, I'm sure.


----------



## gtopa1 (Nov 28, 2014)

I apologise in advance for my self indulgence. My Dad HATED the Soviets, and with good reason. But he loved this song.


I don't know the words in Russian, but the translation is fascinating...a river shanty depicting the harshness of life on the Volga. 

Sorry: just click on the top left hand corner...it then goes to you-tube. 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Nov 28, 2014)

Sigh........."our song"..........still.


Once in my head it's....just there.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Nov 28, 2014)

And of course...


Elvis was very, very good.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Nov 28, 2014)

Something lovely and innocent about a lady in a pinnie....


Greg


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 28, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Informative?  Why would this post be rated as "informative?"


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 28, 2014)

gtopa1 said:


> Something lovely and innocent about a lady in a pinnie....
> 
> 
> Greg



Thanks!  I'm not familiar with many of these songs!


----------



## gtopa1 (Nov 28, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Because he identifies with the main character?

Greg


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 28, 2014)

gtopa1 said:


> And of course...
> 
> 
> Elvis was very, very good.
> ...



Lol!  Thanks, but can't say that I'm a fan of Elvis


gtopa1 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I was just joking with him, but perhaps he does?


----------



## Impenitent (Nov 28, 2014)

Yeah, those clubs in the 60"s were wild and crazy - mosh pits, dope smokin', panties bras and key throwin' - granny dress or mini skirt - women just couldn't contain themselves:


oops - wrong decade!


----------



## gtopa1 (Nov 28, 2014)

Impenitent said:


> Yeah, those clubs in the 60"s were wild and crazy - mosh pits, dope smokin', panties bras and key throwin' - granny dress or mini skirt - women just couldn't contain themselves:
> 
> 
> oops - wrong decade!






> mosh pits, dope smokin', panties bras and key throwin'



Eh wot?? Not to any that I went to!! Maybe I just didn't notice? Places I went to they danced vertically embraced. They called it "waltzing".

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 27, 2015)

I don't recall posting this one but it really does get into my head at times. For thirty years I could only reacll a small snippet; it ended up not sounding like the original.


Greg


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 27, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> I don't recall posting this one but it really does get into my head at times. For thirty years I could only reacll a small snippet; it ended up not sounding like the original.
> 
> 
> Greg



Sounds kind of like reggae.    Good song.  Thanks for sharing Greg!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 27, 2015)

Impenitent said:


> Yeah, those clubs in the 60"s were wild and crazy - mosh pits, dope smokin', panties bras and key throwin' - granny dress or mini skirt - women just couldn't contain themselves:
> 
> 
> oops - wrong decade!



That song is WAY before my time, but I actually like it a lot.


----------

